# smokin



## mctrick (Dec 27, 2006)

just some pictures of yesterday smoking


----------



## mctrick (Dec 27, 2006)

burnning off steam


----------



## mctrick (Dec 30, 2006)

glad to see the comments!


----------



## jdtrick (Dec 30, 2006)

That looks great Mike.Its J.D.


----------



## zardnok (Dec 30, 2006)

Mooo


----------



## Dutch (Jan 18, 2007)

Nice looking goods you have in the smoker, Mike!! Does that movers quilt on your cow help with the temps much?


----------

